# Regent Eagle / Texaco Gloucester



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

For All the Regent / Texaco Men 

At the end of this film, you can see the "Eagle" departing from her birth for her trials..

http://ssa.nls.uk/film/2230


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

I'd watched this in my youth, not knowing I was destined to sail on the Eagle 13 years later.

Watching the movie again at Glasgow's City of Culture year I saw her name and the shivers went up my spine. I hadn't realised she'd been a movie star (Thumb)

Her engine was harder work than the Falcon.

Nice post(Hippy)


----------



## Peter Raw (Oct 1, 2010)

Not many 'elf n safety issues there then !!


----------



## MervynHutton (Feb 1, 2008)

Burntisland Ship Yard said:


> For All the Regent / Texaco Men
> 
> At the end of this film, you can see the "Eagle" departing from her birth for her trials..
> 
> http://ssa.nls.uk/film/2230


Thanks for this, evokes lots of memories.


----------

